# Fishing Log



## SMDave (Jan 11, 2008)

Smallmouth Bass: 0

Largemouth Bass: 0

Sunfish (Bluegill, crappie, etc): 0 

Trout (any species): 0

Pickerel: 0

Flounder/Fluke: 3

Weakfish/Sea Trout: 0

Striped Bass: 0

Sea Robin: 5

Black Sea Bass/Blackfish: 0

Skates: 7

Trips (total): 5

Saltwater: 3

Freshwater:2


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 11, 2008)

*FRESHWATER*

Black Crappie:4

Bluegill:85

Brown Bullhead:3

Channel Catfish:5

Green Sunfish:7

Largemouth Bass:338

Pickerel:24

Redbreast:93

Rockbass:5

Shad:1

Shellcracker:8

Smallmouth Bass:12

Sucker-Fish:3

White Crappie:34

Yellow Bullhead:1

Yellow Perch:5


*SALTWATER*

Black Drum:1

Black Sea Bass:1

Croaker:2

Flounder:2

Lizardfish:1

Oyster Toadfish:1

Pinfish:61

Redfish:5

Sharks (Blacktips, I think):10

Smooth Butterfly Ray:1

Spot:1

Stingray:3

White Grunt:1



Skunked:39(Throwing swimbaits=more skunks  )

Trips:130(Including Quick < 1 Hour Trips)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 11, 2008)

Large Mouth Bass: 5

Small Mouth Bass: 0

Striped Bass: 0

Pickerel: 0

Trout,Brown,Bows: 3

Sunfish/Bluegills etc: 1

Catfish: 0

Carp: 0

Black Sea Bass: 18

Spiny Dog Fish: 2


----------



## whj812 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is my Bass that I have logged so far.

Large Mouth Bass: 2

Small Mouth Bass: 2

Spotted Bass: 1


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 11, 2008)

Smallies: 0
Largies: 0
Stripers: 0
Walleye: 0
Flatheads: 0
Channels: o
Carp: 0


----------



## little anth (Jan 11, 2008)

Largemouth:0
Smallies:0
pickerel:0
panfish:0
fluke:0
bluefish:0
weakfish:0
trips:1
skunk:1
0-1


----------



## bcritch (Jan 11, 2008)

Largemouth Bass: 20
Pickerel:6 
Striped Bass: 0
Flounder/Fluke: 0 
Bluefish: 0
Junk Fish: 0

Morgan
Largemouth Bass:0 
Pickerel:3


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 11, 2008)

Trips: 14 - skunked 2

Large Mouth Bass: 55 (08 PB = 2.9 lbs)

Pumpkinseed: 17

Crappie: 3

bluegill: 197

Shellcracker: 19


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 12, 2008)

Any type of fish species 0!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

Large Mouth Bass: 0 

Small Mouth Bass: 0 

Pickerel: 0 

Northern Pike: 0 

Perch: 0

Sun fish: 0

Skunked: 0


----------



## Gamefisher (Jan 12, 2008)

Great idea!

Largemouth: 2
Smallmouth: 0
Bluegill/Sunny: 0
Crappie:1
Catfish: 0
Skunked - quick trip: 1
Skunked - full day: 0


----------



## Popeye (Jan 12, 2008)

2008 season:

Coho Salmon – 4
King Salmon – 1
Steelhead Trout – 1 
Brown Trout (stream) – 0
Brown Trout (lake) – 0
Lake Trout – 0
Brook Trout – 0
Rainbow Trout (Stream) – 0
Blue Gill – 24
Crappie – 16
Walleye – 7
Perch – 51
White Bass – 1
Striped Bass – 0
Large Mouth Bass – 3
Channel Cat – 2
Fresh Water Drum – 7
Carp – 1 
Flounder – 0
Redfish – 0
Skunked – 2


----------



## mtnman (Jan 12, 2008)

*2008 SEASON*
*Muskie* - 8 - 32", 34" , 42", 39" , 30" , 34" ,43",38 1/2", 
38 1/2",
*Pike*- 4 24 1/2", 24 ", 22",24",
*Walleye-* 2 - 24",19",20"
*L. Mouth* - 2
*S. Mouth*- 19
*Trout*- 2
*Cats*- 0
*Trips*- 22
*Skunked*- 5
*Crappie*- 33
*Fingers hooked*- 1


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 12, 2008)

Largemouth Bass - 272
Smallmouth Bass - 160
Sunfish - 82
Crappie - 13
Channel Catfish - 5
Carp - 17
Pickerel - 10
Walleye - 4
Rockbass - 12
Yellow Perch - 1
White Perch - 1
Hickory shad - 95
Brown Tout - 1
Flathead Catfish - 3
Fallfish - 1
Bullhead - 1
Striper - 14
Skunked - 46
Days/Fishing trips - 166

Total Fish - 692

Great Idea, I never keep any records of # of fish caught, just pics of nice ones. Unfortunately now I will be able to calculate my catch ratio  

I added fishing trips to mine to help calculate


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 13, 2008)

Dinks: 0 
Respectable Bass: 0 
Monster Bass: 0 
Other: 0
Skunk Days: 0
Trips: 0


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 13, 2008)

Large Mouth Bass: 4

Small Mouth Bass: 0

Hybrid Striped Bass: 0

Pickerel: 0

Sunfish/Bluegills: 6

Catfish: 0

Carp: 0

Dinks: 0

Skunked Day: 5

Days Fished: 10


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 17, 2008)

Largemouth Bass - 2
Smallmouth Bass - 0 
Chain Pickeral-5
Channel Catfish - 15
Carp-4
Bullhead-2
Rainbow Trout-2
Yellow Perch-10
Pan Fish-8
Sea Bass-20
Spiny Dog Fish-2
Skunked - 1


Fish Total-70


----------



## slim357 (Jan 18, 2008)

Trips -79
LM Bass - 315
Sm Bass - 5
Striped Bass - 28
Yellow Perch - 4
White Perch - 45
Blue Gill -19
Channel Catfish - 23
Blue catfish-3
White catfish- 2
Carp -3
Crappie- 5
Shad- 8
Sea Bass- 5
SnakeHead: 6!
Total:


Skunked -14 lousy winter/ late summer too much prey for the bass to show interest in my baits. 


Fish on my hand pours: 81bass 1 perch 2bass on a fluke 6 catfish on fully round senkos and 6 bass 1snakehead on frog


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

Trips: 3
Largemouth Bass: 0 
Smallmouth Bass: 1
Stripers: 0 
Pickerel: 0 
Walleye: 2
Trout: 0 
Sunfish/Bluegills etc: 0 
Crappie: 0
Catfish: 0 
Carp: 0 
Muskie: 0

Skunked day: 2


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 27, 2008)

updates in my signature.......


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 15, 2008)

Im only posting "legal" size fish next to the species: largemouth : 13", Pickerel : 15", and crappie : 9"

Trips: 3

Skunked: 1

Largemouth Bass: 0

Pickerel: 0

Crappie: 0

Fish caught on jdbaits: 0


----------



## b1gluke56 (Mar 25, 2008)

This is since the day I became a Tin Boats member! 2008
(Ill add species as I catch them so if you dont see it I havent caught it! lol also Im including non-keepers because a fish in the boat is a catch!)

Crappie 75 

White Bass 4

Blue Gill/ sunfish/ Perch 10

Trips 7


----------



## sccamper (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, Ive put off posting here till I actually caught something. No sense in posting skunked trips till I had something to show for it.
4 crappie/ 2 trips


7 skunked trips 


Many more to come, or maybe Ill just go to Red Lobster.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 29, 2008)

2 pounder! Nice fish. Sure would like to get into a few of those myself this year.


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 25, 2008)

LMB: 77 (08 PB 7lb 14oz)
Crappie: 32
Bream: 9
Catfish: 65 (Stocked pond)
Skunked Days: 12
Total Trips: 52


----------



## dougdad (May 26, 2008)

I'll just add as I go! 

TRIPS: 2

Brown Trout: 23in, 4.5lbs (lifetime best) =D> 
Shinners: 50
Skunked: 1


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Keeper is legal minimum limit - minimum tourney limit for bass.

Freshwater:

Dink LM - 3
Keeper Largemouth - 3
Dink spots (spotted bass) - 6
Keeper spot - 5

Saltwater: 

Keeper flounder - 3
Dink flounder - 2
Keeper seatrout - 1
Keeper redfish - 1 (think it was a keeper, but wasn't planning on keeping reds, so I didn't know regs)
Hammerhead shark - 1
Sand shark - 30
Other (includes mostly stuff I can't identify, or if I could, it wouldn't be a desirable fish such as toadfish) - 2

Trips (a 9 day vacation is considered 1 trip) - 22 freshwater - 1 saltwater.


----------



## KAI (Jun 28, 2008)

Very Great Idea...... in the long run. I get to see how many times i went fishing for the month/year. 
i would love to go fishing at least once a week but thats gonna happen uh #-o .......
a decade from now  :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

2008

5/15 - 11 Largemouth Bass
5/19 - 07 Largemouth Bass
5/27 - 17 Largemouth Bass
6/05 - 15 Largemouth Bass
6/08 - 19 Largemouth Bass


Total # of days: 5

Total # of fish caught: 69


----------



## RONOFA (Aug 18, 2008)

8-17-2008 - First Trip out with my new to me boat. (Me and oldest son)
Lake Mayers, Ga - SKUNKED !!! Hope not bad JU-JU for the boat. :beer: :beer: Atleast I wasnt working!!


----------



## BoB_25 (Aug 18, 2008)

It's been awhile since i posted on here been really busy with work and fishing but here's mine. I have had a running score sheet on the Nebraska Fishing forum since ice out. 

2008's Total Catch: LMB:174 - SMB:49 - Wiper: 7 - Rock Bass: 6 - Yellow Bass: 6 - Eye:9 - Sauger:7 - Saugeye: 11 - Crappie:67 - Perch:5 - White Perch:6 - Gill:47 - Cats:9 - Drum: 15 - Bull Frog: 1 

only keep 4 fish out of these number and they were all eyes except 1 saugeye.


----------

